# Don't laugh but...



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Mar 17, 2010)

This is going to sound funny and probably stupid to but when a female tegu goes to the bathroom will she have a really big thick pinkish/red thing pop out?  

Is that possible at all with a female? Or does that mean I know for sure I have a male now?

It's the first time I've ever seen it and even after it finished pooping the thing was out for a minute before going back in.

The tegu is about 8-9 month old or so about 3 feet long.

Thanks
Amanda


----------



## reptastic (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah sounds ike a defnate male!


----------



## chelvis (Mar 17, 2010)

You got yourself a boy there


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Mar 17, 2010)

Ah thank you both, I kinda thought so too but just wanted to check in with people who knew more than me and be sure the females didn't have something that came out while pooping too lol.

So a male it is.. Woohooo


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 17, 2010)

S&S_Dragons said:


> This is going to sound funny and probably stupid to but when a female tegu goes to the bathroom will she have a really big thick pinkish/red thing pop out?
> 
> Is that possible at all with a female? Or does that mean I know for sure I have a male now?
> 
> ...



You very well may have a male and if so congratulations, but I'm a little concerned after reading your post.

My tegu is a male and each time he defecates his hemipenes show themselves, notice I said hemipenes. If yours is a male you should be seeing not one pinkish thing but two.



Also, after my guy does his deed his hemipenes go right back in after a few seconds or so.

If you are seeing a pink blob for up to a minute, I'm thinking your gu could be prolapsing, which could require medical attention on your part or a vet's.


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Mar 17, 2010)

Ha, Jefroka thank you so much, THAT'S what it was right there. And eww lol.
No I didn't mean a full minute, I'd say about 4-5 seconds after he was done it was still out but soon went back in but it was there long enough for me to get a good look at it anyway and yes there were two. I was kinda freaking out and in a hurry but didn't want to touch anything back there, I was trying to hold his tail up long enough to get him away from the poo he was in the corner and getting ready to lay in the huge pill.

But yepp thanks for the pic that clears it all up and I know for a fact we have a male now. very exciting, I was beginning to think we'd never know the sex for sure.


Also how many rats a weeks can a tegu have?

Amanda


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 18, 2010)

Ha ha, I pick mine's tail up when he poops also.

You can give a couple of rats a week if you like. They are a little fatty and its advised not to overfeed them for this reason.


...Jefroka


----------



## fireimp141 (Mar 18, 2010)

Mine will only poop in the tub. Nowhere else. So no problem with me


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 18, 2010)

Mine doesnt have that double barrel penis thing, does that mean its a girl?


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Mar 18, 2010)

Omg lol that just cracked me up haha..

Ok mine gets about 3 really small rats a week.


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 18, 2010)

skylarlaham said:


> Mine doesnt have that double barrel penis thing, does that mean its a girl?



"Double barrel penis thing"

Hands down, the greatest phrase I've ever encountered on Tegutalk.


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 18, 2010)

slideaboot said:


> skylarlaham said:
> 
> 
> > Mine doesnt have that double barrel penis thing, does that mean its a girl?
> ...


Well thanks guys 
But seriously... Is he a girl? Lol.


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Mar 18, 2010)

Hehe, probably a male as I think the females don't have anything that comes out at all unless there is some problems or issues with her, so I'd say male..


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 18, 2010)

S&S_Dragons said:


> Hehe, probably a male as I think the females don't have anything that comes out at all unless there is some problems or issues with her, so I'd say male..


You mean female right? I said he didnt have the double penis thing lol.


----------

